# Bond Swamp hog hunt jan 21-feb 7



## ridgestalker (Jan 17, 2010)

Anyone going gona try to make it down for first couple days of hunt need a pig for the smoker for  the super bowl party


----------



## johnroy08 (Jan 20, 2010)

i think im gonna give em a try..if its not completely under water


----------



## ridgestalker (Jan 20, 2010)

ya the river's at 14.2 right now flood stage is 18 feet looks like the rain tomorrow wont hurt to bad guess I wont head down till friday though go to advanced hydrologic services website they got some helpful  info


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Jan 20, 2010)

what does one need to do to go to bond swamp?  as far as permit and signing in


----------



## ridgestalker (Jan 20, 2010)

As far as getting map an permit go to http://fws.gov/bondswamp then go to bottom of page an click on hunting fishing regulations print the map which is your permit to hunt as well as your map you have to sign in once before hunting at check staion  an sign out any hogs you kill at same place you can call 478-986-5441 if you have any question your uncertain about in the regs on website


----------



## ridgestalker (Jan 21, 2010)

called the refuge today lady said bond view road was flooded an part of the road got cut out also you can still get to check station and maybe 100yrds further rest flooded only access not flooded was hwy 23 should have em push up on high ground gona try it tommorow


----------



## BIGABOW (Jan 24, 2010)

???????????any luck???????????


----------



## ridgestalker (Jan 24, 2010)

went friday morning hunted all day most every thing was under water crossed railroad bridge to get in between stone crk an river very few dry spots got on some fresh tracts and rooten followed it as far as i could water just got to deep never did catch up to them as of friday evening when i left was no hogs killed was around 70 somthing people signed in


----------



## BIGABOW (Feb 6, 2010)

tomorrow's the last day any good pigs???


----------

